# Edouard's Solve Reconstructed



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow... I'm completely sorry everyone. This solve was much easier than I assumed. I must've written down moves in the wrong places my first time. I've now fixed it:

Scramble: B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L' R2 D' U' L R D B D2 R D L D2 B2 
Starting Orientation: y2 x'
Cross: R' U2 x' L2
1st : U2 y' R' U R
2nd: U2 L' U L y' U' R U R'
3rd: U y R U R' y' U' R' U R
4th: U d R U' R'
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U
View at alg.garron.us

Again, I'm completely sorry, and thank you to Gilles.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 25, 2008)

Woah, never seen such a pairing/inserting style before...*conspiracy theorist types away like mad*

Not exactly Multi-slotting...hmm


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 25, 2008)

Should be U y R U R' U' *y'*

Dang, that F2L was crazy! I have no idea how he was able to see that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this was accidental. I'm thinking that the 3rd got paired by accident and preserved them. Great work though.

Edit:
jason you're right. I forgot to write it down here.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2008)

wow...what was that? 

and you were quite fast, Dan  I was busy doing Rowe's one...


----------



## Worms (Feb 25, 2008)

the real scramble:

B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L' R2 D' U' L R D B D2 R D L D2 B2

it's a very easy scramble for people that do the white cross


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Pedro, this was a little easier than a BLD... only 42 moves.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2008)

his solve wasn't very long too...sub-40 execution


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey! I wanted to do this right when I got home (and add it to my zillion reconstructions of famous solves...)! 
Oh well... Good job! 

PLL should be U, by the way.
(And can you put this on a page with an animation?)


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2008)

Crazy F2L. Thanks for reconstructing.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the last U' should be just U?
I don't know, maybe I did something wrong in there, but if the rest works then it would be an extreme co-incidence if I did some crazy alternative that was similar  .


----------



## Doudou (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember the last move was U2 (PLL skip). I'm quite sure about it.


And... What is your mind about it : 
Did I cheat ? 
Did I look at the cube while solving it ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2008)

You guy's are right. I wrote U on my paper, but wrote in wrong here. Edouard, I'm 100% sure you didn't do a U2. Maybe you should look at the vid.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok... I believe you. 
Anyway... It was lucky. F2L were normal, but i solved them fast (not very fast).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 26, 2008)

Doudou said:


> And... What is your mind about it :
> Did I cheat ?
> Did I look at the cube while solving it ?



Oh noes, looking at the cube while solving it! NO WAI!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 26, 2008)

Doudou said:


> I remember the last move was U2 (PLL skip). I'm quite sure about it.
> 
> 
> And... What is your mind about it :
> ...



No. But I think Erik cheated on his 9.77. I accused him of looking at the cube the entire solve, and he didn't deny it.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 26, 2008)

Doudou said:


> I remember the last move was U2 (PLL skip). I'm quite sure about it.
> 
> 
> And... What is your mind about it :
> ...



It's a U. I checked.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the last move was U2 (PLL skip). I'm quite sure about it.
> ...



Maybe Erik is just passively defending himself. I think we should analyze the video.


----------



## gogozerg (Feb 27, 2008)

@masterofthebass

If you want to show us a reconstruction of the solve, do it right. Your reconstruction is *wrong*.

The solution is not difficult to see on the high resolution video, and you'll see it's much more simple.
I let Edouard post it if he wants to.

Please please please(!), we don't need false reconstructions.

Gilles.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 27, 2008)

How do you guys know exactly how he solved it?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow... I'm completely sorry everyone. This solve was much easier than I assumed. I must've written down moves in the wrong places my first time. I've now fixed it:

Scramble: B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L' R2 D' U' L R D B D2 R D L D2 B2 
Starting Orientation: y2 x'
Cross: R' U2 x' L2
1st : U2 y' R' U R
2nd: U2 L' U L y' U' R U R'
3rd: U y R U R' y' U' R' U R
4th: U d R U' R'
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U


Again, I'm completely sorry, and thank you to Gilles.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 28, 2008)

It appears to me Starting Orientation should be y2 x' and OLL should be R' U' F U R U' R' F' R.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 28, 2008)

Starting Orientation should be: y2 x'

EDIT: nvm...


----------

